# Atlantic crossing. yes i quit my job



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone. I have decided that I will not be tortured for another minute and quit my job yesterday. I am hoping to find a boat headed to Europe sometime soon. I would be able to contribute to expenses. Tell your friends!


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Ballsy,if you make it to Dublin look me up.
Safe sailing


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

The window for crossing the Atlantic is narrow, May and June. There is always a concentration of boats in Georgetown Bermuda waiting to cross around this time and the owners are all in the internet cafes looking at at the weather.

However, I have no idea how one would communicate your availability to them.

Phil


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm jealous! I'm dying to do the Pacific crossing here.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Best of Luck to You. I view my job as torture too. 

You're now almost living my dream.


----------



## bdietrich (Aug 25, 2001)

I've been living aboard and cruising for almost 10 years now, and I have NO desire to cross an ocean. 3 weeks of motion and rolling ? No, thanks. Give me a nice island anchorage any day.


----------



## Paysay (Apr 4, 2007)

Dietrich,
Nice to see you on Sailnet.
Bill Stroud
SV Selah


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Congrats on ditching your job! you won't regret it. Best of luck.


----------



## omaho5 (Jun 5, 2008)

Job, can anyone explain this word to me ? Does this mean that you must go someplace at the same time most days ?
Do you get something in return ?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

dogsailors said:


> Hello everyone. I have decided that I will not be tortured for another minute and quit my job yesterday. I am hoping to find a boat headed to Europe sometime soon. I would be able to contribute to expenses. Tell your friends!


Have you seen this site ?

Free sailing and cruising crewfinder (crew wanted) listing by CruiserLog for yachts and offshore ocean boats.

Good Luck and I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## ughmo2000 (Feb 12, 2003)

Arlette, keep checking the crew wanted adds on sailing forums like SailNet's, SSCA, Cruiserlog, Cruiserforum, etc. When posting your add let people know what experience you have along with other beneficial skills you might bring along. I'm sure there are quite a few boats who would appreciate having a culinary school graduate aboard. Especially a pastry chef like yourself! 

Good luck!


----------

